# BHP



## dusty (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a BHP in .40.  Has anybody heard any shitty stuff about 'em, yet?

I've always loved the design and ergonomics of that pistol, barring the anemia of 9mm, and .40's a step up.

I heard about one in .45, but I believe it was a CHP, and it might have been bullshit.

Great design, and more teeth on it, chambered in .40 S&W, heh?


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 20, 2009)

IMHO, the Browning HP is the second best pistol design ever invented, and the production in the .40SW makes it on par with anything modern. Here is a great link for all things BHP, and Steve Camp is the resident expert there.
Cheers, Bro, and great compliment to an SR9!
http://hipowertalk.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=89
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 4, 2009)

WTF, Bro? Still got the email? :cool:


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 6, 2009)

Dusty...call home! :) (from *all off us* DNN fans, Bro!)


----------

